# Bread Machines- Thing of the past?



## TomW (Oct 24, 2005)

My Westbend bread machine wore out after 11 years of regular use, and I was surprised that both Walmart & Target only offered one choice as a possible replacement.   

Are bread machines becoming a thing of the past?

Tom


----------



## Little Miss J (Oct 24, 2005)

I think they aren't as popular any more. I don't own one but all the people I know that have them now dont use them very regularly. Cant say I know of anyone who has used a bread machine regularly for 11 years! Good product endorsement I'd say since most appliances these days aren't made to last! (homemade bread always tastes nicer though).


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 24, 2005)

I agree; personally, if I'm near a real artisinal bakery (and whole foods qualifies as does wegmans) I will buy fresh from them.  If not...I get out my recipes and bulk grains and get to work.  It is great on a fall weekend to bake at home...and if you got kids, it's a great family activity.


----------



## YorkieMominFL (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a Welbilt that I purchased in '94 that I did not use for years until the past few months, but I have started making bread again and it's really getting a workout. I never did use it for baking, shaping, etc. I just use the manual setting and do the rest by hand, but it is great for that first kneading! See my post entitled:"Photos of my Italian bread, please look!". 

Here is the link:  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14668

I have been making Italian, Oatmeal, some rolls, hotdog and humburg buns, etc. I actually love my machine and if it goes out I will get another!!!

Pamela


----------



## Corinne (Oct 25, 2005)

Tomw said:
			
		

> Are bread machines becoming a thing of the past?
> 
> Tom



Oh, I hope not! I don't use mine on a real regular basis but I use it enough that I would miss it if I didn't have it anymore. Especially at this time of year. 
I'm not one who finds it therapeutic to knead dough for a long period of time.


----------



## htc (Oct 25, 2005)

I had a bread machine once and tried making banana bread with it. It was such a disaster that after that first try I just gave away the machine.  The bread was burnt on the outside and mushy on the inside. I don't know if it was the machine or the recipe.


I have recently started baking bread though with my kitchen aid stand mixer. I love it. I dont' have to do much work. just toss in the ingredients and mix.


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Oct 25, 2005)

I know several people that use their bread machines regularly.  I suppose it was a fad but some people have become very dedicated to tthem.  The local supermarket carrys a line of mixes just for bread machines.

Me, I use my KitchenAid Professional 5+ or my KA Professional 6 to make bread every weekend.  Feels better for me when I know I worked a little at it ;-)


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 25, 2005)

I woudn't say that I've noticed a large decline in bread machine usage among my friends and family members who enjoy baking. 

I really miss having a bread machine! I try to eat a minimal amount of preservatives, addictives, etc and having a bread machine was a great way to know what exactly was going into my bread. It was so handy, and I really hope to get another one in the future (sold mine at my pre-moving garage sale before coming to Ireland, just couldn't fit it in my carry-on bag ).


----------



## pckouris (Oct 28, 2005)

I have had my Oster 2-lb bread and dough maker for about 10 years now and just love it! I started to do the entire process in it. Clear to the finished baked loaves, however, when I discovered the dough making setting I never returned to letting the machine bake the bread. I make it better from the dough on out!
I just use the machine to kneed the dough and let it go through the first rise. The dough is then plopped on my board and I punch it down. Then I cut into whatever I want. Sometimes 6 hoggie type rolls or three nice French or Italian baggettes. I like baggettes best.
Then after shapping I let rise, then slice and brush tops (if I want) and place into the oven at 350 for 35 to 45 minutes depending on the tapped bottom routine and the color on the tops.
I can't tell you how happy I am with the machine. Sometimes I make two or three batches and give them out to my neighbors who really enjoy fresh baked breads, and think I am a great baker!
I am still trying different recipes to see where I have to go to make really good Italian or French (with nice crust).  
I hope you get another machine at least to mix the dough. If this one goes out I think I will purchase a standard dough mixer type machine, because I don't need the oven part. And I would like to make larger amounts. But for now this will have to do because those others cost a great deal of money.


----------



## htc (Oct 28, 2005)

Does anyone who has a stand mixer w/ dough hook prefer to prepare the dough w/ the bread machine. What is the pros/cons to each. When I had my bread machine, I didn't even think to use it just to prepare the dough. To be honest, I didn't learn much about the machine before I chucked it.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 28, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> To be honest, I didn't learn much about the machine before I chucked it.



(chuckling) htc, your rep as a gadget freak just diminished a little!

To me, it's just one more thing that needs to be  plugged in, so I'm doing without.


----------



## htc (Oct 28, 2005)

Mud, this is before I came down with the illness.  I've had this condition for only about a year or so. It got really bad when I woke up one night (4am) and watched an infomercial for the Cuisinart Pannini Grill. *sigh* Good times...Good times.   I haven't looked back since!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 28, 2005)

I think we all need to chip in and get you an electric cake decorator for Christmas.

Whaddya think?


----------



## htc (Oct 28, 2005)

WHAT??!!!**looking around** I've never heard of an electric cake decorator...r u pulling my leg??? Am I going to open up the present and find DH and son in the box???  


BTW, this weekend, I'm going to try out my new wilton cake border thingy. It makes different patters on the cake. *yippee*


----------



## mudbug (Oct 28, 2005)

I think Goodweed, with his engineering ability, should build you one.  Have fun with your new thingy, and take pictures, pls!


----------



## TomW (Oct 28, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> Does anyone who has a stand mixer w/ dough hook prefer to prepare the dough w/ the bread machine. What is the pros/cons to each...


I have a stand mixer w/ dough hook in addition to my, now, two bread machines.   

I bought a new machine (I am the thread starter) to replace the one that quit, and immediately called it in to action to knead the evening's pizza dough.  Detail _can_ follow if anyone cares, but I did not care for it's operation.  I _was_ going to live with it, but when it did not punch the dough down before signalling "all done", I fixed my old bread machine (I am the 'handy' type').  The old machine has just now finished kneading tonight's dinner rolls.

Back to your original question - I enjoy bread making.  Although I have not retired the mixer-with-bread-hooks, it requires more attention than the bread machine for kneading dough.  The sides of the bowl need to be scraped down more often than the bread machine's smaller mixing platform.  But if you knead  more dough than the bread machine can handle , it does an excellent job.

As far as baking the bread, the machine also does a fine job.  The problem is that you are relegated to bread that looks like it came out of a machine.

I have heard many cooks-better-than-me swear by their machines for mixing the dough.  After the machine is done, they then work their magic with the results.   

People my age may remember Eddie Albert in the TV show _Green Acres _ waxing poetic about "planting the seeds in the fertile Earth", and watching them grow.  Bread making with dough hooks is a lot like that.  Mixing with dough hooks makes me feel like "Oliver".  Using the machine gets a good result with less attention.  ;-) 

Tom


----------



## pckouris (Oct 28, 2005)

You know I don't think there is much difference in that they both accept ingredience and the hook stirs and mixes it. The bread machine and the regular mixer both do this. I don't think there is anything difference in them in this regard.


----------



## johnjohn (Nov 7, 2005)

Bread machine dough cycles are for those who prefer toaster-like functioning.  A stand mixer allows more flexibility in ... well, everything.


----------



## CrémeBrulée (Nov 8, 2005)

I still see them in electronics shops here, but they are not being advertised much any more. 

My mother had one for a couple of years and ended up selling it. We didn't like the bread - it had an odd texture and only tasted good while warm. But we did use it for kneading the dough every time we made homemade bread or pizza.


----------



## summergirl (Mar 17, 2006)

I have 2 and LOVE them both.You can't beat the smell of homade bread .

                 Summergirl


----------



## Sage (Mar 18, 2006)

I have been using a bread machine for at least 10 years( this is my second one).I have never had the arm strength to do the kneeding; my machine B&D
does the work on the dough cycle.I then remove it fromthe pan and shape it and bake it inthe oven.I would be lost without it.


----------



## pckouris (Mar 18, 2006)

I use my Bread Machine exclusively for the mixing of the dough. Everything I bake is set on the "Dough" setting. This completes the mixing and goes through the first rise in the machine.
This is all I use the machine for. I tried the baking cycle however I was not satisfied with the out come of the breads.
This way I can get very good breads by punching it down and forming it into loaves or baggettes, let rise again and then slice the tops and paint with water or whatever and go from there into the oven.
For me, breads have been turning out just great this way.
Here are pictures of my latest, Sourdough Bread. Turned out just sensational!
PS: If I can remember how to add the photos, I will.


----------



## wolf_friend (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm thinking of getting a bread machine, mainly for producing the dough, but the odd finished item when time is short. Are there things I should be looking for in a good machine - and maybe avoiding ? Any advice and tips would be most welcome. One tip I do have is if you are selling your house bake bread on viewing days - no more homely smell than fresh baked bread !


----------



## bobngreen (Mar 20, 2006)

*5 cents per loaf - 1 minute of labor*

i buy bulk yeast from sams or a resturant supply house (2 lb packages put it in a jar with lid in refrigerator.  buy 5 lb bags of flour when they go on sale at the grocery. I make a loaf daily so i buy 40 or so 5 lb bags at 69 or 79 cents per bag.  Check the expiration date to make sure it is 2 or 3 years out.
I pour 1 coffey mug of cold tap water (do not pay attention to the directions water temperature does not matter). 1 tbs salt, 1/2 cup sugar, 2tbs of veg oil. I keep a duplicate coffey mug in the plastic container of flour ( I like a 3 gallon container with lid.) dip the mug and scrape the top with a chopstick)
3 cups of flour. 1 heaping tsp of yeast.
Put the container in the machine turn on for a 2 lb loaf.
My Bread Station is on the end of the counter, takes less than one minute to add ingredients and start the machine.
Invest one minute, 5 cents and get a fresh perfict 2 lb loaf of fresh bread.
The real no brainer. Ive made many hundreds of loaf over the years.

I have a recipe for bread machine dog treats.My 5 dogs love them. If anyone that has a bread machine is intrested let me know. 

Bob


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 20, 2006)

I use my  bread machine several times a week, for 10 years now.  I mostly make whole wheat bread in loaves, completing the whole cycle in the machine. And I use the dough cycle  for rolls and pizza crusts.  I currently have a Zojirushi and am pleased with it.  Just consider what you want to use it for and look for those features in a machine.  I am very particular about my ingredients and make almost  all foods we eat from scratch from home produced foods or organically produced store bought ingredients.  I would not be without a bread machine, or my kitchen aide stand mixer or slow cooker or dish washer!!!  Isn't electricity wonderful?


----------



## summergirl (Mar 21, 2006)

Bobingreen please post the recipie for the dog treats ????? My dog would love you for it !!!

            Summergirl


----------



## summergirl (Mar 21, 2006)

Bethzaring I also have the zojirushi machine just bought it in January.I was thinking my panasonic was due too die out but that is still going strong so now I use both machines.Have you tried the jams in your zojirushi ?? I made the strawberry jam came out excellent.

                               Summergirl


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Summergirl, No I have not made jam in my bread machine, I usually can my jam.I was thinking about the original post, that Walmart only offered one brand of machine.  I think this has more to do with their purchasing philosophy rather than the decline in interest of bread machines. A few years ago I was shocked to discover Walmart only carried one brand of Christmas tree lights.  They must do that to squeeze the lowest possible price out of the supplier.......only one reason I no longer shop at Walmart,  the lack of brands offered


----------



## Little Miss J (Mar 22, 2006)

wow pete!

i want to buy a breadmaker now!


----------



## pckouris (Mar 23, 2006)

*Sourdough success.*

I can't tell you all how good the sourdough bread(s) came out. Just very good. I made some large loaves and also some long baggettes. They were well received by my "test" friends!
I'm going to do it again and start over with new starter and all. 

However, I am thinking of getting a mixer because I would like to make more than several loaves at a time. (A larger capacity.)


----------



## Toots (Mar 23, 2006)

I have  a bread machine that I use on a semi-regular basis (about once a month).  They aren't as popular as they used to be.  I thik there are alot of bread machines out there collecting dust.


----------



## pckouris (Mar 24, 2006)

Since I only use my bread machine to make the dough I am thinking of getting a mixer. But not right now because they are so expensive. 
And I want to do some research to find the right one which will also do pasta dough and other things.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Mar 24, 2006)

*pasta dough and KA mixers*



			
				Pete said:
			
		

> Since I only use my bread machine to make the dough I am thinking of getting a mixer. But not right now because they are so expensive.
> And I want to do some research to find the right one which will also do pasta dough and other things.



The basic egg pasta dough recipe I use (learned from DC about 1-1/2 yrs ago and works great!) is 1 large egg to 4 oz flour *by weight* (about 2/3 - 3/4 cup). If you make a pound or 2 of dough at a time, this makes a *very* firm dough which even strains the motor of my Kitchen Aid K5. (I like to make a couple pounds of pasta dough at a clip and then freeze it in portions so I can have fresh pasta whenever I want).

There are pasta attachments for a KA but if you go this route, don't go for the type that extrudes the dough through a plate with holes. Reports (here on DC) say those don't work well. The other pasta attachment type is the same basic design principle as a hand cranked model. It doesn't mix the dough but it rolls and cuts the dough. (I use a hand cranked pasta machine to roll and cut the dough.)

If you already own one, I've seen cooks on TV use a Cuisinart to make smaller batches of fresh pasta dough.


----------



## pckouris (Mar 25, 2006)

*Bread machines*

Thanks for the info. I have to gather much more before going for a mixer. I'll have to see what machines are a little stronger in mixing the dough(s) because I don't want a wimpy one that can't do the job.
My friend has a mixer, (I forgot what brand) but just a regular mixer and it does pretty well I guess. He doesn't complain about it. But he has also a hand pasta maker, which rolls out the thickness you want and also cuts it too. He clamps it on the side of his kitchen counter and makes fresh pastas. And you all know how good fresh pastas are in dishes! Awesome!
So I am looking at pasta machines too.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 25, 2006)

YorkieMominFL said:
			
		

> I have a Welbilt that I purchased in '94 that I did not use for years until the past few months, but I have started making bread again and it's really getting a workout. I never did use it for baking, shaping, etc. I just use the manual setting and do the rest by hand, but it is great for that first kneading! See my post entitled:"Photos of my Italian bread, please look!".
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14668
> 
> ...


 
Pamela your bread looks wonderfuL.........yours too Pete!  I have a stand up mixer but I haven't yet used it to try and make bread.  I also have a bread machine and I do love making bread in it.  The only thing I don't like about it is the shape of the bread that comes out of it.  I think I'll try what you guys have done and let the machine do the kneeding and the first rise and do the rest by hand.  I've tried several time to make fresh bread by hand but no luck.  Anyway, you guys have inspired me and as soon as this kitchen is done I'll pull out my equipment and start experimenting.
Oh.....for when I do....does anyone have a TNT recipe for Sun-Dried Tomato Italian Bread?


----------

